# Bend Test



## tgranthamfd (Jun 28, 2014)

Still a new guy  here, but could someone explain the bend test in a little bit more detail? I got some spare ribs and some baby back's and made a rub, preheated to 225, filled the pan with water, and put them on. I was planning on just smoking them for 4 to 6 hrs, no foil wrap or anything. It's been 2 hrs., they got sprayed with apple juice, and they looked pretty good. Been keeping the smoke going throughout the whole process. Does this all sound ok?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2014)

At 225°F they are going to takeb 6 hours maybe a bit more. 

Bend Test. Grab the ribs from one end toward the middle with a pair of tongs. Pick them up. If they bend about 90° and the meat starts to splinter...They are done, tender with a bit of bite to the meat. If you want Fall Off the Bone, the rack should pretty much break in half or close to it. That all there is to it...JJ


----------



## tgranthamfd (Jun 28, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> At 225°F they are going to takeb 6 hours maybe a bit more.
> 
> Bend Test. Grab the ribs from one end toward the middle with a pair of tongs. Pick them up. If they bend about 90° and the meat starts to splinter...They are done, tender with a bit of bite to the meat. If you want Fall Off the Bone, the rack should pretty much break in half or close to it. That all there is to it...JJ


Thank you, is this pretty much the formula for all types of ribs? I've been 2 1/2 to 3 hrs., right now and they haven't pulled back any, as of yet.


----------



## tgranthamfd (Jun 28, 2014)

ribs.JPG



__ tgranthamfd
__ Jun 28, 2014


















spare ribs 1st time.JPG



__ tgranthamfd
__ Jun 28, 2014






here are a couple of pics. Smoker shot is at 2 1/2 to 3 hrs.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 28, 2014)

The Bend Test













bendtest.jpg



__ cliffcarter
__ Aug 24, 2012


----------



## tgranthamfd (Jun 28, 2014)

cliffcarter said:


> The Bend Test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brooksy (Jun 28, 2014)

I always use the pull test when doing ribs. Grab two bones and pull then apart. If the meat separates easily I think they are done.


----------



## tgranthamfd (Jun 28, 2014)

Good info, I'm still smoking, going to check them in about 30 mins. Here is the last photo about 15 mins. ago.













how long.JPG



__ tgranthamfd
__ Jun 28, 2014


----------



## tgranthamfd (Jun 28, 2014)

Alright it has been a all day deal, but they look great, so far. The spare ribs "bent" good but the baby back's didn't, so 1 more hour and they come off regardless. I think they are done, but I want somewhere in between firm and fall off the bone. Here is a couple of more shots.













spare rib bend test.JPG



__ tgranthamfd
__ Jun 28, 2014


















Baby Back bend test.JPG



__ tgranthamfd
__ Jun 28, 2014


----------



## tgranthamfd (Jun 28, 2014)

Final Inspection Time!













final inspection 1.JPG



__ tgranthamfd
__ Jun 28, 2014


















final inspection 2.JPG



__ tgranthamfd
__ Jun 28, 2014


















final inspection 3.JPG



__ tgranthamfd
__ Jun 28, 2014


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks like they came out nice. Baby Backs can sometimes have thicker meat. So although they usually go faster than Spare Ribs, if the meat is thick they can take longer than usual...JJ


----------



## tgranthamfd (Jun 28, 2014)

left them all in the same amount of time and they was good, tried to let them rest for an hour or so, but that didn't work out to well!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 28, 2014)

Good bend . . . I use wood , but no foil and also cook at ~225*F for  ~ 6hrs. and get this result time after time . :













IMG_0009.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 30, 2014


















bbq shots 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012






Have fun and . . .


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 28, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Good bend . . . I use wood , but no foil and also cook at ~225*F for  ~ 6hrs. and get this result time after time . :


6hrs of smoke, no foil? I like it!


----------



## james1nc (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks great , nice  color


----------



## slickjack (Aug 11, 2015)

Sweet smoke, that looks great. Did you smoke the beans?


----------



## tgranthamfd (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes the beans were smoked for a couple of hours, as well. was about the best I ever had!


----------



## slickjack (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks, now I have jerky and beans to try smoking. I need to stop reading.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks like they came out very good, well done


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks like you had a very successful smoke.  Well done.

Gary


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2015)

Those ribs must have turned out awful?

At least you didn't share any with me?

From the pics, I would eat those ribs anytime!!  Well done!!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

